# NE Vic trip sometime this week?



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

could be ,just have a bit on early this week maybe towards end of the week? Where are you thinking? the weather would have to be stirring the yellas up. did you get out Friday?


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

how does bundalong sound thur or friday , at least if the wind gets up can get out of it. I have got a bit on this week but would love to get a short trip in , does morning or arvo suit you better? any others interested?I pinched a map you posted a while back and circled where i launch , there is a bit of a boat ramp and usually quiet during the week.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

friday arvo siuts at this stage 1ish is good , there are plenty of clay banks and overhanging wattles in the area and with the warmer weather the yellas should be starting to hit the lures.last trip the water level wasn't too bad, one yella .


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Great , should be organised and rearing to go , hope the fish cooperate!


----------

